# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_03SD released.

## gsm_bouali

New version - LGQ_2_03SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.   
 - added full support for LG E425,E425f,E425g,E425j,E430,E431g,E435,E435f and E435g
 - added full support for LG E610,E612,P700,P705 and P708 with version V20 (for upgrading
   from version V10 to V20 "Write boots" option must be checked in "Flasher" section
 - added flashing for L01D,P930,P935 and P936
 - improved KDZ files converting
 - fixed bug "Out of memory" for files converting and flashing
 - fixed bug "Invalide date".

----------

